# best wax for black cars???



## jamie615 (Jun 1, 2010)

hi i am thinking of buyin a brand new black car and want to know the best wax/sealant to give it the best protectio from new as i know from past expeirience how easily black cars scratch. i generally use autoglym polish with mequeirs gen 2 wax. any thoughts???


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Any decent wax will do, some have improved durability some have a slight improvement of appearance but they all do the same thing. one of the big things is usually the depth of your pocket, deep pockets buy zymol royale not so deep buy collinite 915. you will be happy with the results of both.

I personally like dodo juice banana armour on my Black vectra but I also like zaino Z2 pro and dodo supernatural. The zaino lasts ages the 2 waxes last 3-4 month no problem.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

To be honest it depends what you want from a wax.

Whats your price bracket? Are you looking for durability over looks/looks over durability/ a mix of the two? hard or soft wax?

There are plenty of choices kicking around and you cant really go wrong with most.

You could check out the showroom section for people who have detailed black cars. Find a few different threads, see what LSP they have used and decided which you prefer! :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Well I've mainly been using Megs#16 and it's quite nice, I've also just bought a panel pot of Purple Haze (on recommendation here) but not had a chance to try it yet... bring on the weekend :buffer:


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

I use Colinite 476S

Incredible price and just goes on forever!

http://www.shipshapenorfolkltd.co.uk/


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

i used purple haze on my black 5 series and what was left on my deep blue astra... really gives it a nice deep shine if all the prep work is up to scratch!

but at the end of the day its up to you and your budget!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Dodo Purple haze Pro for me, but it really is all in the prep work to get that fab wet look gloss, especially on black cars. :buffer:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Serious Performance Paint Cleanser --> SP Super Sealant --> SP V2










Heres the same car wearing Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub after a machine polish. Rainforest Rub is my favourite Dodo and sub £50 wax looks great on any colour and is lovely to use :thumb:










Then a great all round and great value product is FK1000p great on exhausts, alloys, bodywork etc. Great value and means you can spend more on other products such as clay etc etc.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My advice would be buy sample pots and have a play, the fun is in the use. Somewhere like clean your car does samples of dodo, finish kare, and vics waxes meaning you could buy a few different ones and use them on different panels to draw your own conclusion. Then buy more once used! My personal preference at the moment are zymol waxes only because I have bought a number of different ones and although the difference in looks is arguable they are simply a joy to use which is the point for me I do it cause I enjoy it and they are fun to use. Perhaps something like the blackfires range could offer you the results of a high end wax for a fraction of the cost and are also nice to use


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This was after PBBH and DDRR, still a frim favourite and my first ever posh wax purchase.


















RB wax after enhancement work.









Definately 2 execllent wax choices though there is so many on the market, it all comes down to personal preference be it the warm glow of a true carnauba or the cold glassy finish of a sealant.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

My car is actually Dark Green but can look almost black in certain light.
I used Colinite 915 on top of CG EZ Glaze last time I did my car in March 2010. All it gets is a wash with DoDo BTBM followed by a coat of DoDo Red Mist. It's still shining bright, Beading well and will stay like that until Sept when it will be prepared and re-waxed with Collinite 915 on top of either EZ or Black Hole again to see it through winter.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Never tried 915 but ive had great results with 476s on dark colours.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

scottbt said:


> Never tried 915 but ive had great results with 476s on dark colours.


Hi Scott, I've got both 915 & 476 and I would say little to choose. Some say 476 lasts a bit better in winter, both are great.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

first 'rule' of detailing is there is no 'best' of anything 
the wax you use will depend largely on your budget, and comes down to personal preference


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

£23 Srp then DoDo Supernatural gave me this :thumb:


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

I like SRP followed by Coli 915, Purple haze or blue velvet


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nattys red for me :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

My personal favorite on any black car if durability is not a factor is Lusso Oro without any doubts. I have tried many many waxes and sealants and always come back to Lusso because it looks and feels flat out amazing. It is one of the easiest LSPs out there as well as it spreads forever and it comes off the paint like nothing was even there. It is also a fair bargain as it rivals many of the highend waxes in every category (except durability) for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

I've just used Prima Banana Gloss on my Phantom Black TTr i have to say i absolutely love it, not only does it leave a fantastic gloss but it also fills swirls


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lingus said:


> I've just used Prima Banana Gloss on my Phantom Black TTr i have to say i absolutely love it, not only does it leave a fantastic gloss but it also fills swirls


Strange a the rude wax smells of banana too, looks ace , I'm wondering if this is the same product in a different package?


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

here is mine 100miles or so after a coat of megs hi tech yellow.


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Strange a the rude wax smells of banana too, looks ace , I'm wondering if this is the same product in a different package?


I don't get the banana smell really, maybe only slightly when applying but it flash cures so fast it's hard to tell.


----------



## meraip (Apr 6, 2010)

Excellent work, just what a newbie was looking to clean his black car. Great tips.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Pinnacle Souvern 
Nattys Blue 
Zymol Glasur 
Aquartz 
Blackfire Midnight Sun 


The main factor with a black car is glaze. A carefully chosen glaze will mask the indescrepencies in your even brand new paintwork and give the wax a great base. 

A glaze will increase many factors including gloss. I personally love a wet look. I don't mind about depth as 9/10 times you get depth in black paintwork anyway.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> A glaze will increase many factors including gloss. I personally love a wet look. I don't mind about depth as 9/10 times you get depth in black paintwork anyway.


:thumb: 
Because of that I Love Glasur and P21s Concours wax adds a lot of "Wetness" 
and reflectivity . Dodo SN adds super glossiness and clarity .
Also i like CG WMF x3 by machine .

I ordered Blackfire Midnight wax ....... and i hope gives what i expect ! i feel Blackfire Midnight wax copy from Souveran !


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> :thumb:
> Because of that I Love Glasur and P21s Concours wax adds a lot of "Wetness"
> and reflectivity . Dodo SN adds super glossiness and clarity .
> Also i like CG WMF x3 by machine .
> ...


Maxi I promise you you will love the midnight sun. Hard in the tub but swipes on he applicator nicely and just goes on and on when applying. Smells great and looks great. 2 coats will improve durability massively. I hope you enjoy it, and maybe we will be able to compare to our e zyme samples soon:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Lime Prime follwed by Purple Haze on my old A4.

Camera isn't the best I know.........


----------



## theseaend (Jun 14, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend Ioncoat Naviwax Dark

DoDo Juice purple haze is excellent too


----------

